# X-Wing-Reihe  endlich vollständig auf gog.com \ o /



## ZAM (21. Januar 2015)

*X-Wing-Reihe  endlich vollständig auf gog.com \ o /*

Bei gog.com gibt es jetzt auch X-Wing: Alliance und X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter.

X-Wing Alliance
X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter inkl. Balance of Power

Bisherige X-Wing-Titel: 
Star Wars - X-Wing Special Edition inkl. Erweiterungen (1994 und 1998er-Version in einem Einkauf)
Star Wars - Tie-Fighter Special Edition inkl. Erweiterungen (1994 und 1998er-Version in einem Einkauf)

Für alle Versionen außer den beiden 1994er-Urfassungen ist ein Joystick oder Joypad vorausgesetzt, sonst starten die Spiele nicht.

Beide neuen Titel verfügen auch über die ehemaligen Multiplayer-Funktionen (IPX, TCP/IP etc.). Mangels seit einigen Jahren abgeschalteter Multiplayer-Plattform zone.com enden damalige Versuche die Retail-Version beider Spiele mit Programmen wie Hamachi, über Errent Venture etc. zum Laufen zu bringen in meist massiven Lags, Verbindungsabbrüchen oder bauten erst gar keinen Verbindungen auf. Ob Gog hier irgendwas optimiert hat konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren, kommt aber demnächst noch. 

Außerdem habe ich in der Gog-Version im 3D-Hardware-Modus in XWA leider das Problem, dass das Sternenfeld abartig unnatürlich rotiert bei jeder Bewegung. Aber gog patcht ja gern mal nach - also abwarten.
*Edit* Dafür gibt es offenbar hier schon eine Lösung

Übrigens auch mal reinspielen:
Star Wars - Galactic Battleground Saga
Ist nicht so gut wie Empire at War, aber einen Blick wert. ^^

*Multiplayer*
Ich habe echt alles versucht, aber am Ende lief es leider nur darauf hinaus. (Stand 30.01.2015).

Woran die direkt TCP/IP-Verbindung scheiterte kann ich leider nicht sagen. Mein Testsystem hatte keine Firewall, keinen Virenscanner aktiv und stand für den Test auch in der DMZ des Routers. Trotzdem konnte der Mitspieler-Client nicht auf die Lobby zugreifen.

So funktioniert es:
- Ihr und Eure potentiellen Mitspieler benötigen die Software Gameranger und einen Account.
- Der Hoster eröffnet in Gameranger einen Raum, explizit für das jeweilige Spiel und lädt seine Mitspieler ein. Die Software ist relativ selbsterklärend.
- Solltet Ihr Lags haben, stellt im Spiel bei den Multiplayer-Settings "Playing over the Internet" auf "No".
- Optional(!): Die Einstellung der XWINGALLIANCE.exe / z_xvt__.exe  ändern zu "Als Administrator ausführen".
- Optional(!)  kann der der Hoster versuchen diverse Ports freizugeben.
TCP: 80, 443, 9999, Port 6667 an 28800 bis 29100 (beide Richtungen)
UDP: 6073 an UDP 2300 bis 2400 (beide Richtungen)

Nachteil:
- XWA: Keine Szenarien möglich. Ihr könnt nur den Zusammenstellungs-Modus spielen, in dem ihr die eigenen und gegnerischen Schiffe definiert, sowie deren Aufgabe und Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und das Wettrennen steht zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2015)

X-Wing bleibt aber trotz Add-On englisch-only, oder?


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2015)

Bisher ja.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2015)

Kleines Update für den Multiplayer (XWA und XvT)


----------

